# Ciitev Nuevo Laredo



## lancet (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know when the inspection sticker car importing offices (Ciitev) close on a Thursday? We are planning on driving from San Luis Potosi and hope to make it across the border and into San Antonio. I need to make sure I make it at least across the border and I'm worried I might not make it to Nuevo Laredo in time to turn in my temp car sticker. Thanks!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It is open 24/7, I've gotten my permits at midnight before.


----------



## lancet (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks 007! That's good to know!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It may be a better plan to add in one night in a hotel, and avoid driving at night, altogether.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are worried about exporting your car and having the import sticker removed, that can be done 24 hours a day as you cross the border. As far as driving from San Luis Potosi through Nuevo Lardeo and on to San Antonio, that should not prove a problem but, despite the bad reputation Nuevo Laredo is stuck with, it is possible to find excellent accomodations there with good food easily available for dining once you arrive. There are two very nice business oriented hotels, the Fiesta Inn and Holiday Inn Express, as you enter the city and adjacent to these fine hotels is an upscale shopping center for shopping, dining or taking in a moviie. I mention this as you need to know that, if you get to Nuevo Laredo late, you need not worry about crossing the border at night since the city makes for a good stopover point.


----------

